# Ideas on Dead Mounts



## pickett7 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was curious if anyone would share some pictures of some dead mounts they've had done... I hoping to have a Diver Trio including: Redhead, Canvasback, & Bluebill. Rodney Casteel did a pretty sweet Puddle duck trio for me with: Mallard, Pintail, & Widgeon. Thx!!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's one of mine.  Not a full diver mount, but you get the idea.  Done by Kevin Whidby in Gray.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's one I found that I really like


----------



## pickett7 (Dec 30, 2013)

I appreciate the pics posted! Nice mounts there!


----------



## warmouth (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## RAYM (Dec 30, 2013)

this is the beginning of mine, I'm still a few short but plan on hanging a ringneck, canvasback,goldeneye,and a buffie on the back I'm just 3 short. Chris Fortner done mine it looks amazing so far


----------



## RAYM (Dec 30, 2013)

The board on the bottom is going to be swapped out when the mount is done I ran out of barnwood


----------



## WhackemWilly (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey GSU, is that a Drive- By Truckers sig I see?


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Dec 30, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=768377&stc=1&d=1388440867 this is the beginning of mine. Soon to include a ringneck and redhead hanging


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 30, 2013)

RAYM said:


> View attachment 768376 this is the beginning of mine, I'm still a few short but plan on hanging a ringneck, canvasback,goldeneye,and a buffie on the back I'm just 3 short. Chris Fortner done mine it looks amazing so far



Is that a "redneck" on the left?


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 30, 2013)

Scratch that, it looks like a bluebill/redhead cross.. I've never seen a bluebill with a head that red looking


----------



## RAYM (Dec 30, 2013)

Just a giant lesser scaup


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 30, 2013)

RAYM said:


> View attachment 768376 this is the beginning of mine, I'm still a few short but plan on hanging a ringneck, canvasback,goldeneye,and a buffie on the back I'm just 3 short. Chris Fortner done mine it looks amazing so far



what kind of duck is that on the left? Just trying to learn all the types of ducks.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a big lesser scaup ( bluebill) they have purple in there heads the greaters have a lot of green in there head


----------



## jwjack7641 (Dec 30, 2013)

RAYM said:


> Just a giant lesser scaup



He's a stud! As is the redhead. Great looking mount so far and the idea you have sounds awesome, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 30, 2013)

jwjack7641 said:


> He's a stud! As is the redhead. Great looking mount so far and the idea you have sounds awesome, can't wait to see the finished product.



Thanks, when I dropped it off at my taxidermist he said he would make it look good. I didn't expect it to look no where that good


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 30, 2013)

WhackemWilly said:


> Hey GSU, is that a Drive- By Truckers sig I see?



absolutely.


----------



## RAYM (Dec 31, 2013)

here's one my taxidermist did that I really liked


----------



## RAYM (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## RAYM (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 31, 2013)

pickett7 said:


> I was curious if anyone would share some pictures of some dead mounts they've had done... I hoping to have a Diver Trio including: Redhead, Canvasback, & Bluebill. Rodney Casteel did a pretty sweet Puddle duck trio for me with: Mallard, Pintail, & Widgeon. Thx!!



I would say just tell Rodney what you want and trust him. He will make your ducks look as best as they can, which I'm sure you already know that, he's awesome!


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jan 2, 2014)

RAYM said:


> View attachment 768490 here's one my taxidermist did that I really liked




I like this one, it looks really familiar.


----------



## sneaking squanto (Jan 3, 2014)

this ones cool


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 3, 2014)

thats cool right there!


----------



## folded77 (Jan 3, 2014)

here is 1


----------



## folded77 (Jan 3, 2014)

one on right was still drying in the pic


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 8, 2014)

Man those things are awesome! Thanks for sharing!! Got to do one of these someday when I kill a good variety!


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 8, 2014)

Those are some really cool mounts I am new to duck hunting and would have never have thought about a mount like that but those are amazing!


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 8, 2014)

How bout this.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 8, 2014)

Those are some really nice looking mounts boys. Can you guys tell me what something like that costs. Especially the  sneaking squanto one.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 8, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Those are some really nice looking mounts boys. Can you guys tell me what something like that costs. Especially the  sneaking squanto one.
> 
> DB



I would say try to build the stand yourself and you would save a bunch of money.  I am starting a hanging dead trio mount.  Green, Blue, and Cinnamon teal.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh absolutely Steelshot. I'll cut corners where possible. That's gonna make a nice trio. I'm just curious as to what those cost from a taxidermist. Looks to me like at least a grand.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 8, 2014)

I know a guy that will work with you if you bring him multiple birds.  I would say anywhere between 700-1000.  I like the shotgun on the table, but I like to use my guns I couldn't just place a gun for a mount and not touch it.  Would drive me insane.


----------



## kwillis33 (Jan 8, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I would say try to build the stand yourself and you would save a bunch of money.  I am starting a hanging dead trio mount.  Green, Blue, and Cinnamon teal.



that's a great idea you came up with... No No:


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 8, 2014)

kwillis33 said:


> that's a great idea you came up with... No No:



  When you get ready I got some old barn wood.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm with you on that. I only have one gun I'm willing to let lay there and it's an old Russian Baikal 12 ga single shot. I gotta start a new bird collection and decide which ones to mount that way. I had quite a few to mount and lost them when someone unplugged my freezer to use the outlet and forgot to put it back. So far I only have a drake widgeon.

DB


----------

